# MAINTENANCE



## WOODTRAILMAN (Nov 6, 2003)

Hey yall, March is just around the corner. Time to dewinterize and go camping. I'm still new at this so here is my question. Do you guys take the wheel bearings off and pack them or do you just snap off the center caps and grease the zerk fittings? If you just grease the fittings how much is enough? Thanks in advance for your help on this matter.


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

You're right, March is just around the corner!
















I plan on pulling the wheels,repacking the bearings, checking/adjusting the brakes and checking the roof sealants as well as all the body panel sealants and caulking.


----------

